# Justice Served?



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 29, 2016)

http://www.goldcoastbulletin.com.au...s/news-story/883e24b5e0a02221a1ba0aa6218fa686

This scumbag was caught and prosecuted but is the sentence enough?


----------



## timatah (Feb 29, 2016)

I wonder if this was the marble sale on RDU from last year. I think it was $11k worth of marbles that never showed up. Scum bags should never be allowed reps Again. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 29, 2016)

Again if this had been associated with Cats or Dogs he would have gotten 12 months jail and a $10,000 fine and if he could not pay the fine another 6 months in the can, i was flabbergasted to see the magistrate said he could not own reptiles for 3 years, it should have been for life.  ...................Ron


----------



## Herpo (Feb 29, 2016)

I agree with the above posts, three years is pathetic...


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 29, 2016)

Jail for 2 years MINIMUM, and a 15,000 dollar fine. Must never be allowed to keep herps again. That would serve the prick right, but who cares it's just a gecko right? (intended sarcasm)


----------



## kingofnobbys (Feb 29, 2016)

he got off lightly imo ....


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 29, 2016)

As above life ban min jail term 2-3 years and hefty fine. Not a vote getter so can't see things changing.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 29, 2016)

w$#^ers like this must be banned for life, he has no regard for the creatures in his care and is too stupid to see that the Aus post containers had no holes,what an imbecile!!!
Even the bugs I buy and get delivered through the post have holes in the containers.


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 29, 2016)

This is old news now. The story has been around for age most people have seen this at least once. Pretty sure its been on here before as well.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 29, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> This is old news now. The story has been around for age most people have seen this at least once. Pretty sure its been on here before as well.



They might have spoken in hushed tones leading up to this story, I havent seen anything myself, but from what I can see, he was only prosecuted a couple of days ago..

I feel for the victims..


----------



## Snapped (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, they only reported on his sentencing in the last couple of days.

Definitely not long enough, apart from the cruelty, he deliberately scammed people out of money (fraud, forgery, animal cruelty)....we are so far behind in laws regarding animals and their treatment, it's ridiculous.

But bite a cop, 6 months mandatory sentencing. 

He got 4 with immediate parole.


What kind of idiot sends a gecko through australia post?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Mar 1, 2016)

I think he knew exactly what he was doing did you see the part where he wrote a note to the buyer "this gecko likes to play dead" ............


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 1, 2016)

Definitely. Smelled fishy, and it's amazing how someone could fall for that


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 1, 2016)

Did you guys read in the article how he was giving the money to his ex to pay for breast augmentation? Flog...


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 1, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 1, 2016)

NickGeee said:


> Did you guys read in the article how he was giving the money to his ex to pay for breast augmentation? Flog...


 nope .... but if that's so , she sounds really bright ....


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh ok. Maybe he wasn't offically prosercuted until recently.... Which wouldn't make much sense.... But I have definetly heard the story before (at leasg start of last year possibly earlier). I know because I remeber the guy sending the note to a buyer saying "he likes to play dead" and the thing with Australia post.... It is possible this is just an update of the story, in which case apologies for and ignore my last comment haha....


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 2, 2016)

According to the Gold Coast bulletin the story was in the 27/02/16 issue if that is of any help.  ..................Ron


----------

